# Music of the Court of St Petersburg



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I honestly had NO IDEA that there was any classical Russian music before Glinka! I mean, I guess I vaguely knew that it must have existed, but I'm utterly ignorant about it. I've bookmarked these videos and I look forward to listening when I get a chance.


----------

